# sabiki rig for yellow/ white perch



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

what size rig would you use . i think a size 8 is big
enough for these fish!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> what size rig would you use . i think a size 8 is big
> enough for these fish!!!


They are for catching bait and Illegal to use for Perch ..


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> They are for catching bait and Illegal to use for Perch ..


Now thats a 1st!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> Now thats a 1st!!!


Really ? Most have 6 hooks ... I am not positive but I believe you are only allowed 2 maybe 3 depending on location . 
Bait .. Thats another thing entirely ..


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

well most people like i when using these rigs in MD we cut the rig down to 2 hooks to make it legal!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Whatever  !!!!


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

This is saltwater : " It shall be unlawful to use more than 2 hooks or 2 sets of hooks for each rod or line . ARTIFICIAL LURES OR PLUGS WITH MULTIPLE HOOKS ARE CONSIDERED ONE . This is freshwater : " It is unlawful to use more than 3 rods at one time ( except ice fishing ) or no more than 2 hooks per line . Watch your boundaries . Md. waters .


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This discussion has been brought up before. According to DNR, it is illegal to use a sabiki rig as is in Maryland water.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bigpapamd1 said:


> well most people like i when using these rigs in MD we cut the rig down to 2 hooks to make it legal!!!


Well if you are such an expert why ask for advice...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Dont Get Caught Using A Sabiki*

Your Looking For A Big Ticket Dont Get Caught


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Your Looking For A Big Ticket Dont Get Caught


thats why you cut the rig down to 2 hooks!!!


----------

